# Signaler une adresse Spam ?



## ChristopherB (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilisais auparavant Gmail, comme adresse principale.
Quand j'ai switché pour l'univers de la Pomme, j'ai programmé un renvoi inconditionnel de tous mes mails.
Depuis quelques semaines, je suis spammé par cette adresse "dla7a@a1.ekool.eu".
Ils me proposent l'agrandissement de mon appendice par des méthodes africaines naturels…

Je reçois des mails toutes les 15 / 20 minutes…
Peut-être pour me signifier l'urgence de la situation.

J'ai donc utilisé le filtre "marquer comme lu et placer dans la corbeille" depuis iCloud.com
Mais, est-il possible de dénoncer cette adresse mail ?
J'ai essayé de cliquer sur unsubscribe, mais ça n'a pas d'effet.


----------



## ericse (25 Mars 2021)

ChristopherB a dit:


> J'ai essayé de cliquer sur unsubscribe, mais ça n'a pas d'effet.



Ca a surtout pour effet de confirmer que ton adresse est valide, ils vont pouvoir la revendre à plus de spammeurs


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2021)

Tu peux peut etre essayer çà









						Comment signaler un e-mail ou une URL ? ⋆ Signal Spam
					

Grace aux modules de signalements Signal Spam, vous pouvez non seulement signaler toute e-mail dans votre messagerie dont vous estimez […]




					www.signal-spam.fr
				




(Moi, j' utilise pas et j'ai pas installé, mais c' est un site gouvernemental=









						Signal Spam (Service en ligne)
					

Signal Spam vous permet de signaler un mail indésirable reçu sur votre messagerie électronique




					www.service-public.fr
				




)

Apres, çà ,' élimine sans doute pas. 

Il te faudrait peut etre signaler le problème a ton fournisseur d' acces internet, qui lui doit pouvoir mettre des filtres avant ta boite au lettres.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2021)

Surtout ne jamais cliquer sur unsuscribe ! (sauf si c'est sérieux)


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

ChristopherB a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'utilisais auparavant Gmail, comme adresse principale.
> Quand j'ai switché pour l'univers de la Pomme, j'ai programmé un renvoi inconditionnel de tous mes mails.
> ...



Il n'y a pas, je le crains, de solution miracle. 
Comme l'on dit les intervenants précédents, cliquer sur "unsuscribe" était l'erreur à ne pas faire.
C'est le piège principal des couriers douteux. 

La première chose à faire, idéalement, est de ne pas ouvrir le courier. 
La deuxième chose à faire est de ne jamais cliquer sur "unsuscribe".
La troisième chose est évidemment de ne jamais ouvrir la pièce jointe s'il y en a une.


Mais ce qui est fait est fait. 

"Signaler comme spam" est une bonne chose.
Mais tu peux aussi, en particulier en te connectant en webmail, inclure l'adresse de ton spammeur dans une liste rouge. 
(Là, dans le détail, ça dépend de ton fournisseur d'accès).
Toujours en webmail, les filtres peuvent aussi donner de bons résultats. 
Par exemple, si tel ou tel mot apparaît, classer automatiquement dans le dossier "spam".
J'ai personnellement une longue liste de mots dirigeant automatiquement les messages vers le dossier "spam"... 
Commence par rependre les deux ou trois mots les plus fréquents dans les messages de ton spammeur. 
De mémoire, parmi les premiers mots que j'ai utilisés pour rediriger automatiquement mes messages reçus dans le dossier spam, il y avait par exemple : "sexe, sex, porn, viagra, Rolex, bitcoin, casino"... etc...
La liste s'est enrichie avec le temps.  


Dans le pire des cas, si tout échoue, mais je ne pense pas que tu en sois là, il te faudra carrément changer d'adresse email. 

Bon courage, et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Surtout ne jamais cliquer sur unsuscribe ! (sauf si c'est sérieux)


Absolument.

Sérieux : en gros, les commerçants que l'on connait bien.
Pas sérieux : tout le reste.
En cas de doute : n pas cliquer sur unsubscribe.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Tu peux peut etre essayer çà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fonctionne ?


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca fonctionne ?



Moi, je peux pas te dire.

Mais a mon avis çà doit pas fonctionner. Les spammeurs sont à l'étranger, pour commencer, et ioil faut sans doute un certain nombre de signalement pour que les pouvoirs publics se mettent en branle...

Moi, je dirais de contacter le fournisseur d' acces. Je suis sur qu'ils filtrent une bonne partie des mails et spams avant qu'ils n' arrivent dans la boite mail. Parc e que moi, par exemple, je devrais etrelittéralement submergé par les spams (j' ai une adresse meil hyper vieille en .freesbee, freesbee qui était un founisseur d' acces dans les années 90 sans doute, donc une adreese mail créé à l' époque des odems 56 K (cccrrrrooouiiiiiiiii.... ccrrrriiiiiii... crrroooouuuuuuiiiiiiiii....) alors en principe tous es spammeurs devraient avoir mon adresse. Hors, les spams, je les ait par période . Il y a des périodes ou j' avais quaziment aucun spam, et en ce moment j' en ait un peu, plusieurs chaque jour.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

Je vais tester


----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais tester


..en espérant qu'il ne récupère pas ton adresse pour t'envoyer un peu plus de spams


----------

